# Need some opinions on my boy looking to add him as my stud



## cubanos£kennels (Nov 7, 2013)

Got this boy at 3months he is 5 months now at 4 1/2months he weighed 35lbs
He is Pr ukc registered even though he is solid blue he has heavy tri in him
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL your wanting to start thinking of a PUPPY for a stud dog? Smh. Dont breed your dogs please. 

No dog should even be thought about being bred until 2+ years old, they arent even mature physically or mentally enough to judge if they are worthy of producing more dogs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cubanos£kennels said:


> even though he is solid blue he has heavy tri in him
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What exactly is that suppose to mean? Lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> What exactly is that suppose to mean? Lol


Tri is "in" right now and that means $$$$, duh!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol but if it's solid blue how can it have lots of tri? Lol


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Lol but if it's solid blue how can it have lots of tri? Lol


Maybe it tri-ed really hard to be a different color

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Lol but if it's solid blue how can it have lots of tri? Lol


Cuz he got for color bred off of tris geeeeezzzzz. Keep up


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am guessing the lines have tri in them so he is hoping he would produce tri's, not his actual dog.

PR just means your dog has had multiple generations registered with the UKC. What do you do with your dogs? Do you work or show your dogs? There is no real reason to breed more dogs just to breed more dogs. Do you have a female already? Do you plan on health testing your dogs? or just breeding because you have a male and female?


----------

